
Graphd – The Metaweb Graph Repository - jzelinskie
https://github.com/google/graphd
======
misterbowfinger
For those that didn't know what GraphD or Freebase were:

[https://medium.com/@iainsproat/freebase-is-dead-long-live-
fr...](https://medium.com/@iainsproat/freebase-is-dead-long-live-
freebase-6c1daff44d19)

------
barakm
This is a bit of code archaeology for me :) Compiling it is easy, running it
is hard, especially without MQL. I think I still remember enough to write up a
walkthrough if folks would find that interesting...

~~~
WalterGR
Yes.

------
technologia
Personally I've always liked the simple query language Graphd/freebase had.
I'm interested to see how the performance is like in comparison to other
triple stores

~~~
hamstersoup
Yes, MQL really was an eloquent query language, especially when writing
JavaScript for the browser. For the curious, most of the documentation seems
to be gone, but there are a few examples here:
[https://github.com/nchah/freebase-mql#mql-and-
graphql](https://github.com/nchah/freebase-mql#mql-and-graphql)

(Note the graphd release doesn't include the MQL query engine)

~~~
dwiel
It's too bad the MQL query engine wasn't also released. In combination with
graphd, it was a really nice system to use.

------
mrgleeco
Wondering: why now? Also - there's a couple patents on these bits iirc; but
Apache license here?

